# Netbeans Datei exportieren



## Hindi93 (25. Sep 2010)

Hi,
ich wollte gerade jemanden eine von mir gecodete Datei schicken. Doch wie kann ich eine Javadatei mit Netbeans so exportieren, dass sie auch richtig läuft?


----------



## wottpal (25. Sep 2010)

Naja Netbeans Dateien kann man einfach speichern und in einem anderen Netbeans auf einem möglichweise anderem OS öffnen 
Aber du meinst sicher eine "jar" Datei.	Drücke einfach "Umschalt + F11" und suche im Projektverzeichnis im Unterordner "dist/"

Viele Grüße


----------



## gman (25. Sep 2010)

"Umschalt + F11" ist übrigens das Tastenkürzel für "Clean & build main project".


----------



## wottpal (25. Sep 2010)

gman hat gesagt.:


> "Umschalt + F11" ist übrigens das Tastenkürzel für "Clean & build main project".



Dessen bin ich mir bewusst :'D Achso, das war wohl an ihn gerichtet -.-

Naja Bereinigen sollte man das Projekt in Netbeans wohl immer, wenn man die Jar-Datei braucht. Ich hatte mal einen Fall wo ich das Projekt zwar immer wieder erstellt habe, die Jar-Datei jedoch immer die gleiche (einer älteren Version) blieb.

Viele Grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Sep 2010)

Das war sicher nur als Ergänzung gemeint, nicht als Berichtigung.


----------



## Hindi93 (26. Sep 2010)

Also wenn ich shift + F11 drücke, kommt bei mir gar nix. Gibts nicht auch nen anderen Weg um zum selben Ziel zu gelangen?

EDIT:
Ah das funktioniert gleich im Hintergrund^^, is ja besser als ich dachte 
Aber ich würde trotzdem noch gerne den anderen Weg (mit Klicks) wissen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Sep 2010)

Suche nach diesem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Button in der Toolbar.


----------



## Hindi93 (26. Sep 2010)

Super danke.


----------

